# الحنين إليك متقد فينا



## aymonded (10 أغسطس 2016)

*إلهنا الحي،
الحنين إليك متقد فينا والعطش شقق شفتينا
أفلا تروينا من نبعك الصافي لأننا عطشى إلى برك
ونفوسنا في لهفة لرؤياك أيها القدوس القريب من الذين يطلبونك
فنظرة اطلاع على نور وجه إشراقة مجدك
يفرحنا ويقوينا ويعزينا ويشدد عزائمنا
لنُكمل الطريق ونثبت في الحق للمنتهى
ونحيا بالمحبة التي لنا منك أمناء حتى الموت
حاسبين كل الأشياء خسارة ونفاية من أجل فضل معرفتك حسب قصدك
فاشرق علينا الآن واعطنا نظرة ولو قصيرة لمجدك البهي
أيها المسيح إلهنا المجد لك آمين آمين*​​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 أغسطس 2016)

امين فى اسم يسوع 
صلاه غايه فى الروعه استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2016)

*آمين قادر إلهنا الحي يروينا ويشبعنا من فرح رؤية وجهه المُنير
*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2016)

آمين يا يسوع 
شكرا للصلاه الجميله
استاذ ايمن







​


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> آمين يا يسوع
> شكرا للصلاه الجميله
> استاذ ايمن
> 
> ...



*فرح الله قلبك ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2016)

اشكرك على مشاركتنا بهذه الصلاه الرائعه-- 
الرب يباركك و يسمع منك 
 امين


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2016)

*ربنا يخليكي ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
طالبين أن يفتح الله أعيننا لنرى ونعاين مجده آمين
*​


----------

